# Fire 8.9 4th gen update 5.1.2.1



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

I saw that there was a update 5.1.2.1 http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200127470_software?nodeId=200529680 for my Kindle. I downloaded it, installed it, then checked my version number in setup and saw that it is still 5.1.2.  What gives - did the update not work, did Amazon forget to update the version number for the install, or something worse?


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

This page says the update allows you to download audiobooks to your SD card. I mostly listen to audio books on my phone, but this is definitely helpful since my built-in memory seems to fill up quickly. The website also mentions you might have to remove and re-insert your SD card.

http://www.teleread.com/new-amazon-50-fire-os-5-1-2-update-brings-audiobooks-sd-card-problems/


----------

